# Inherited painting have questions



## tgudmunson2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi all I inherited a painting from my grandmother years ago and started to get curious about the artist. Does anyone know anything or recognize the signature? It’s signed “Cooper”. It’s a 24x36 oil painting. Thanks


----------



## mathisenwayne (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m afraid it’s an “assembly line” type of painting where a bunch of very low paid ( usually Asian ) artists each have an item they quickly paint as the canvas gets passed from one to another. The name could just be a random name picked out of a hat.
I am only making an educated guess, but it is based on some experience ( well, I’m old enough to have been around a while )
As a matter of fact, one of the artist's job is to paint the signature. Just the signature.
For your sake, I really hope I’m wrong, but it sure looks like one of those paintings.


----------

